# Проблема с emerge любых пакетов

## trionix

Когда я пытаюсь сделать emerge любого пакета, то получаю: 

emerge portage: 

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.11 failed. 

Call stack: 

ebuild.sh, line 1614: Called dyn_compile 

ebuild.sh, line 971: Called qa_call 'src_compile' 

environment, line 3335: Called src_compile 

portage-2.1.2.11.ebuild, line 86: Called die 

или например, установка apache: 

... 

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 

See `config.log' for more details. 

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-0.9.12/work/apr-0.9.12/config.log 

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/apr-0.9.12 failed. 

Call stack: 

ebuild.sh, line 1614: Called dyn_compile 

ebuild.sh, line 971: Called qa_call 'src_compile' 

environment, line 3599: Called src_compile 

apr-0.9.12.ebuild, line 52: Called econf '--datadir=/usr/share/apr-0' '--disable-ipv6' '--enable-threads' '--enable-nonportable-atomics' '--with-devrandom=/dev/random' 

ebuild.sh, line 577: Called die 

!!! econf failed 

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-0.9.12/temp/build.log'. 

Что могло произойти с системой? 

Система: 

uname -a: 

Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP Tue Aug 7 16:07:46 MSD 2007 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Есть предположение, что засада может быть в настройках времени на локальной машине... Ибо оно менялось...

Подскажите идеи кто знает, куда копать

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 

 

скорее всего перемудрил с C{XX}FLAGS

----------

## trionix

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables  
> 
> скорее всего перемудрил с C{XX}FLAGS

 

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

----------

## viy

 *trionix wrote:*   

> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 
> 
> See `config.log' for more details. 
> 
> !!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:
> ...

 

Почитать упомянутый config.log, отмотав от конца список переменных.

Там будет команда компиляции и точная ошибка от gcc.

----------

## trionix

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *trionix wrote:*   checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables 
> 
> See `config.log' for more details. 
> 
> !!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:
> ...

 

config.log

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man -

-infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=

/var/lib --datadir=/usr/share/apr-0 --disable-ipv6 --enable-threads --enable-non

portable-atomics --with-devrandom=/dev/random --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = localhost

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #5 SMP Wed Aug 8 13:51:40 GMT 2007

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib/ccache/bin

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2218: checking build system type

configure:2236: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2244: checking host system type

configure:2258: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2266: checking target system type

configure:2280: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2330: checking for working mkdir -p

configure:2346: result: yes

configure:2431: checking for chosen layout

configure:2433: result: apr

configure:2656: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2672: found /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2682: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2964: checking for C compiler version

configure:2967: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory

configure:2970: $? = 1

configure:2972: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory

configure:2975: $? = 1

configure:2977: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V </dev/null >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory

configure:2980: $? = 1

configure:3003: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:3006: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-poi

nter   conftest.c  >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory

configure:3009: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

|

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

|

| int

| main ()

| {

|

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:3048: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_F77_set=

ac_cv_env_F77_value=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_mkdir_p=yes

ac_cv_prog_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_target=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_target_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

APR_CONFIG_LOCATION='source'

APR_DOTTED_VERSION='0.9.12'

APR_LIBNAME=''

APR_MAJOR_VERSION='0'

AR=''

AS=''

ASCPP=''

AWK=''

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CFLAGS='-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX=''

CXXCPP=''

CXXFLAGS='-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer'

DEFAULT_OSDIR=''

DEFS=''

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

EXTRA_CFLAGS=''

EXTRA_CPPFLAGS=''

EXTRA_INCLUDES=''

EXTRA_LDFLAGS=''

EXTRA_LIBS=''

F77=''

FFLAGS=''

INCLUDE_RULES=''

INSTALL_DATA=''

INSTALL_PROGRAM=''

INSTALL_SCRIPT=''

INSTALL_SUBDIRS=''

LDFLAGS=''

LDLIBS=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LIBTOOL_LIBS=''

LN_S=''

LTFLAGS=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

LT_LDFLAGS=''

MKDEP=''

NOTEST_CFLAGS=''

NOTEST_CPPFLAGS=''

NOTEST_INCLUDES=''

NOTEST_LDFLAGS=''

NOTEST_LIBS=''

OBJEXT=''

OSDIR=''

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME=''

PACKAGE_STRING=''

PACKAGE_TARNAME=''

PACKAGE_VERSION=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

RM=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

SUBDIRS=''

ac_ct_AR=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_F77=''

ac_ct_RANLIB=''

ac_ct_STRIP=''

acceptfilter=''

apr_builddir='/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-0.9.12/work/apr-0.9.12'

apr_builders='/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-0.9.12/work/apr-0.9.12/build'

apr_charset_ebcdic=''

apr_force_atomic_generic=''

apr_inaddr_none=''

apr_srcdir='/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-0.9.12/work/apr-0.9.12'

apr_tcp_nopush_flag=''

aprdso=''

arpa_ineth=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

conioh=''

crypth=''

ctypeh=''

datadir='/usr/share/apr-0'

direnth=''

eolstr=''

errnoh=''

exec_prefix='${prefix}'

export_lib_target=''

fcntlh=''

fcntlser=''

file_as_socket=''

flockser=''

fork=''

hasfcntlser=''

hasflockser=''

hasposixser=''

hasprocpthreadser=''

hasrwlockser=''

hassysvser=''

have_corkable_tcp=''

have_getrlimit=''

have_in_addr=''

have_inet_addr=''

have_inet_network=''

have_int64_strfn=''

have_ipv6=''

have_memchr=''

have_memmove=''

have_sctp=''

have_setrlimit=''

have_sigaction=''

have_sigsuspend=''

have_sigwait=''

have_strcasecmp=''

have_strdup=''

have_stricmp=''

have_strncasecmp=''

have_strnicmp=''

have_strstr=''

have_union_semun=''

havebeosarea=''

havemmapanon=''

havemmapshm=''

havemmaptmp=''

havemmapzero=''

haveos2shm=''

haveshmget=''

haveshmgetanon=''

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

includedir='${prefix}/include/apr-${APR_MAJOR_VERSION}'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

installbuilddir='${datadir}/build'

int64_literal=''

int64_strfn=''

int64_t_fmt=''

int64_t_fmt_len=''

int64_value=''

int_value=''

ioh=''

lib_target=''

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/modules'

limitsh=''

link=''

localstatedir='/var/lib'

long_value=''

lt_compile=''

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mmap=''

netdbh=''

netinet_inh=''

netinet_sctp_uioh=''

netinet_sctph=''

netinet_tcph=''

o_nonblock_inherited=''

oc=''

off_t_fmt=''

off_t_value=''

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pid_t_fmt=''

posixser=''

prefix='/usr'

proc_mutex_is_global=''

proclockglobal=''

procpthreadser=''

....

top_builddir='/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/apr-0.9.12/work/apr-0.9.12'

uint64_t_fmt=''

uint64_t_fmt_len=''

uint64_t_hex_fmt=''

unistdh=''

usebeosarea=''

usemmapanon=''

usemmapshm=''

usemmaptmp=''

usemmapzero=''

useos2shm=''

useshmget=''

useshmgetanon=''

voidp_size=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

#define PACKAGE_NAME ""

#define PACKAGE_STRING ""

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

configure: exit 77

----------

## trionix

Засада в этих строках из лога:

configure:2656: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

configure:2672: found /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

Почему gcc ссылается на /usr/lib/ccache? С какой это стати?

Долой ccache, emerge --unmerge ccache

----------

## viy

Покажи вывод uname -a

А ccache тут не причем, вдобавок выключается правкой FEATURES в /etc/make.conf

----------

## user11

а куда указывает /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc?

У меня: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -> /usr/bin/ccache

и ls -l /usr/bin/ccache:

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 32636 Май  1 00:59 /usr/bin/ccache

вроде, на gcc не жалуюсь  :Smile: 

наконец, если острого желания использовать ccache нет (как вариант - просто не понимаешь, зачем он), то его, как уже написано выше, можно просто отключить.

----------

## trionix

 *viy wrote:*   

> Покажи вывод uname -a
> 
> А ccache тут не причем, вдобавок выключается правкой FEATURES в /etc/make.conf

 

Linux localhost 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Thu Aug 9 12:04:06 GMT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## trionix

 *user11 wrote:*   

> а куда указывает /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc?
> 
> У меня: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -> /usr/bin/ccache
> 
> и ls -l /usr/bin/ccache:
> ...

 

Я ccache удалил, после этого у меня без проблем скомпилилось mysql, apache. Однако сборка kdebase по-прежнему вылетает в ошибку с тем же сообщением, что gcc не может создать executables. Я перерыл форум на эту тему, есть конкретные посты, как это лечится, но мне не помогло.

----------

## 4le

 *trionix wrote:*   

> Я ccache удалил, после этого у меня без проблем скомпилилось mysql, apache. Однако сборка kdebase по-прежнему вылетает в ошибку с тем же сообщением, что gcc не может создать executables. Я перерыл форум на эту тему, есть конкретные посты, как это лечится, но мне не помогло.

 

И config.log такой же?

----------

## viy

Проблема в этом: *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: No such file or directory

 

Не знаю что не так. Я бы попробовал сделать:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Потом бы посмотрел вывод gcc-config -l и думал что делать дальше.

----------

## fank

столкнулся с похожей проблемой

видимо, после какого-то обновления не удалились/обновились файлы в /etc/env.d

указывали на cтарую и новую версию gcc одновременно

некоторые пакеты, kdelibs например, не собирались

так что есть смысл внимательно посмотреть туда

----------

